# Canon’s Cinema EOS plans for 2020 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 2, 2019)

> The Cinema EOS lineup has been pretty successful for Canon, but 2019 was a slow year for the system as we only saw one new camera, the Cinema EOS C500 Mark II.
> We have been told that at least two new Cinema EOS cameras will come in 2020, one will be the Cinema EOS C300 Mark III, a Super35 4K camera that will follow the modular design of the Cinema EOS C500 Mark II.
> The second, and much later in 2020 will be a replacement for the Cinema EOS C100 Mark II. When the Cinema EOS C200 was announced, we were told at that time that it was effectively a replacement for the C100 Mark II, but a couple of sources are saying that’s not the case. One source suggested it could be the first Cinema EOS camera with an RF mount “out of the box” and would introduce a new form factor for the lineup.
> We have also been told that Canon will not announce an 8K camera in the “usual...



Continue reading...


----------



## proutprout (Oct 2, 2019)

Again this just shows Canon is unable to deliver RF bodies. What are they waiting for ? 2030 ? Or maybe another 60 new lenses, just to make sure we have everything covered. But it’s ok, while time passes we can shoot with the RP ! Amazing.


----------



## peters (Oct 2, 2019)

proutprout said:


> Again this just shows Canon is unable to deliver RF bodies. What are they waiting for ? 2030 ? Or maybe another 60 new lenses, just to make sure we have everything covered. But it’s ok, while time passes we can shoot with the RP ! Amazing.


What exactly is wrong with the C200, C300 and C500? 
I must say that I am not exactly thrilled to get a c100 RF when there are only 5 native lenses available for that mount


----------



## CanoKnight (Oct 2, 2019)

"The Cinema EOS lineup has been pretty successful for Canon"

Has it really ? Reads like a Canon ad. Decade old technology, tiny low tech sensors in overpriced bodies is not how they are going to win the market. And they are keeping video features out of their mirrorless bodies for this ?? What a joke. Canon will sit and watch while Panasonic & Sony run away with this market segment with their sub $4k cameras.


----------



## NorskHest (Oct 2, 2019)

peters said:


> What exactly is wrong with the C200, C300 and C500?
> I must say that I am not exactly thrilled to get a c100 RF when there are only 5 native lenses available for that mount


The only problem with all of these cameras is frame rates and codecs, honestly I don’t know how you make any of them better aside from frame rates and codecs. The c200 is awesome but they kept genlock, a 10 bit codec and 4k120 out of it; the C300 has the codec that should have been in the 200, I can get the 300 not having some of the frame rates as it is older tech but the 500 is near perfect aside from frame rates. Canon wants you to buy it all instead of buying one red that does it all. I hope the 300 Mkiii has 4k120 and raw lite, if not all my canon cinema will be sold and I’ll be done with them. I’m patient and will wait, I don’t want to give money to red but I will if canon doesn’t deliver with this 300mkiii.


----------



## sdz (Oct 2, 2019)

NorskHest said:


> The only problem with all of these cameras is frame rates and codecs, honestly I don’t know how you make any of them better aside from frame rates and codecs. The c200 is awesome but they kept genlock, a 10 bit codec and 4k120 out of it; the C300 has the codec that should have been in the 200, I can get the 300 not having some of the frame rates as it is older tech but the 500 is near perfect aside from frame rates. Canon wants you to buy it all instead of buying one red that does it all. I hope the 300 Mkiii has 4k120 and raw lite, if not all my canon cinema will be sold and I’ll be done with them. I’m patient and will wait, I don’t want to give money to red but I will if canon doesn’t deliver with this 300mkiii.



What do you have against Red? If they make the camera you want, then....


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2019)

peters said:


> What exactly is wrong with the C200, C300 and C500?
> I must say that I am not exactly thrilled to get a c100 RF when there are only 5 native lenses available for that mount


These 5 lenses will rapidly become 10. And the ones available will cover most video shoots.


----------



## DannyPwins (Oct 2, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> "The Cinema EOS lineup has been pretty successful for Canon"
> 
> Has it really ? Reads like a Canon ad. Decade old technology, tiny low tech sensors in overpriced bodies is not how they are going to win the market. And they are keeping video features out of their mirrorless bodies for this ?? What a joke. Canon will sit and watch while Panasonic & Sony take ownership of this market segment with their sub $4k cameras.



The C series is popular with people that shoot documentaries and reality tv, so I would say it is successful for Canon. They’re hardly overpriced and well liked by professionals. What’s the problem? People have been saying Canon is ******* for years and yet they keep coming out on top..


----------



## Architect1776 (Oct 2, 2019)

DannyPwins said:


> The C series is popular with people that shoot documentaries and reality tv, so I would say it is successful for Canon. They’re hardly overpriced and well liked by professionals. What’s the problem? People have been saying Canon is ******* for years and yet they keep coming out on top..



Pure jealousy from jealous trolls.


----------



## MaxDiesel (Oct 2, 2019)

I for one have been waiting on such an announcement before investing in the RF mount lenses. 
Currently using a C100 MKII and an EOS-R with EF-RF adapter. 

Excited to see what the new RF « C100 » will have to give us!


----------



## C Tographer (Oct 2, 2019)

C100 Mark III - Full-frame RF-mount , please.


----------



## KenLLL (Oct 2, 2019)

Very excited for the c100 rf camera. Only reason i haven't bought a c100 m2 is cause the daf was limited. This is exciting news.
PS, it's not going to be full frame to be able to keep the price under the c200. I'm expecting a super35.
Realistic wish list:
4k sensor downscaled to 1080p 444
120 fps. But I'd be happy with 60fps

Unrealistic wish list:
Raw output through hdmi

I'm not a dreamer that thinks a lower tier camera should surpass a higher tier camera. I also think manufacturers know what they are doing. You get what you pay for.


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 3, 2019)

One would hope the frame rate capability would at be at least that of the 1DX2 from 2016 by the time they release this RF Cinema cam in late 2020


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 3, 2019)

KenLLL said:


> Very excited for the c100 rf camera. Only reason i haven't bought a c100 m2 is cause the daf was limited. This is exciting news.
> PS, it's not going to be full frame to be able to keep the price under the c200. I'm expecting a super35.
> Realistic wish list:
> 4k sensor downscaled to 1080p 444
> ...


There is no technological/price reason (esp by late 2020) that would prohibit Canon from having ProRes Raw output at 422. 120 at 1080 (no pre baked 120 either) plus 4k 60 at minimum should be a given.
Yes on super 35.


----------



## syder (Oct 3, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> There is no technological/price reason (esp by late 2020) that would prohibit Canon from having ProRes Raw output at 422. 120 at 1080 (no pre baked 120 either) plus 4k 60 at minimum should be a given.
> Yes on super 35.



The c200 already does internal 12/10bit raw at 30/60 and 1080 120 

My guess would be this will be like a C200 without the cfast/raw options but with better autofocus.

RAW out is a maybe, as soon as you have to add external recorders you don't have the same kind of versatility. The C100mki could output prores/dnx footage that was superior to the C300 mki's internal codec but you had an inferior run and gun experience.


----------



## Arod820 (Oct 3, 2019)

C Tographer said:


> C100 Mark III - Full-frame RF-mount , please.


You left out 10 bit 4K and 24fps


----------



## stevelee (Oct 3, 2019)

And 16 or 18 fps for silent black-and-white.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 3, 2019)

stevelee said:


> And 16 or 18 fps for silent black-and-white.



Heck, have the frame rate vary randomly to simulate a human hand-cranking the camera.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 3, 2019)

SteveC said:


> Heck, have the frame rate vary randomly to simulate a human hand-cranking the camera.


I don't think it was always random. Sometimes the camera man was slowing down or speeding up according to content, such as slowing a bit to speed up action. It was an art. Probably that is better done in post than in the camera.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 3, 2019)

stevelee said:


> I don't think it was always random. Sometimes the camera man was slowing down or speeding up according to content, such as slowing a bit to speed up action. It was an art. Probably that is better done in post than in the camera.



Even if he was trying for a constant rate--there was probably some variance. Good as they were they were only human.

But a NON-random (deliberate) variation could maybe be controlled by a R style touchbar?


----------



## stevelee (Oct 4, 2019)

SteveC said:


> Even if he was trying for a constant rate--there was probably some variance. Good as they were they were only human.
> 
> But a NON-random (deliberate) variation could maybe be controlled by a R style touchbar?


I'll watch for that feature on a future R body. Of course, I won't consider an R body until it has that feature. I bet Sony has had that for years.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2019)

stevelee said:


> I'll watch for that feature on a future R body. Of course, I won't consider an R body until it has that feature. I bet Sony has had that for years.



Oh, no, I mean putting the touch bar on one of the cinema cameras!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 4, 2019)

proutprout said:


> Again this just shows Canon is unable to deliver RF bodies. What are they waiting for ? 2030 ? Or maybe another 60 new lenses, just to make sure we have everything covered. But it’s ok, while time passes we can shoot with the RP ! Amazing.


20 years of EF glass isnt good enough? I dont see any rush going to RF. The benefits seem geared towards photos than video ATM.


----------

